
Cyber attack is meant to bury blogger; instead, it makes him a star - mgcreed
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2009/08/twitter-attack-cyxymu-facebook-giorgy.html#
======
gritzko
Probably, it meant to make him a star?

